

Dell Latitude Z: Macbook for Windows - Maro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upS4EnUhFjI&feature=related

======
listic
Actually, I don't think it's fair to include the word "Macbook" in the title.
It wasn't in the original title.

This just looks like a nice new notebook computer.

Dell sells them already:
[http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/lap...](http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-
latitude-z?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn) (specs also here)

From my point of view, interesting points in the specs include:

    
    
      - SU9400 or SU9600 processors, 10W TDP - not bad
      - GS45 Express Chipset
      - WLED Display
      - SSD drive in default configuration
    

the above points show good potential for this laptop not sucking battery
perfomance-wise

The chart of Intel's Core 2 CPU's, with TDP:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microproce...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors)

Also an interesting point in the spec is "Integrated Memory" - as I
understand, it means that the memory is not upgradeable, soldered to the
motherboard to achieve minimum weight and volume.

------
Periodic
Dell definitely looks to be trying to get away from their original image as
the cheap computer maker. Additionally, they're definitely targeting business
with this system, which has always been their strong market.

I'm not sure how good the edge-touch bar on the right would be. I'm a big fan
of not having to extend my arm.

The best feature of this laptop is definitely the wireless docking station and
charger. Apparently you just have to put the laptop down on a desk and the
wireless docking station will automatically detect the laptop and start
external display and USB devices. Pretty slick.

~~~
bitwize
And now they've got an image as the "overpriced shite" computer maker.

As for MacBook-like conventional PCs, MSI is making a MacBook Air clone that's
stylish and light, but otherwise a relatively conventional x86 computer, for
around $800 or so. It's awesome. <Phantom-Phreak>I want it to have my
children.</Phantom-Phreak>

~~~
thismat
I haven't heard the overpriced thing before, on the contrary most 'common (you
know computers? Fix mine!)' people I know buy dells due to the great deals
they get.

Also the XPS line is pretty solid for a reasonable amount of money, with
windows 7 I'd say you're getting less aesthetical appeal, but more total bang
per dollar than you would with a mac. I own both a MacBook and Dell XPS, which
is what I base my opinion on.

------
icey
In the past 2 to 3 months I've heard from 4 different people who have had
terrible experiences with ordering Dell hardware. Servers misconfigured,
laptops taking almost 4 months to be delivered, etc.

Who is the new PC company to go to if you want a decent product?

------
Maro
And also:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id4WTJkg_Ag&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id4WTJkg_Ag&feature=related)

